# Almost made a stupid mistake...



## ufotrash (Apr 25, 2010)

So I've been burned twice buying a 16gb micro SD from amazon, they were a decent price and I couldn't resist y'know...(about $30)
First time I got one I guess I jacked it up by just shoving alllll my roms onto it. No folders. Just all in there. It ended up crashing, wouldn't let me format it or anything. I thought it was my fault, so I bought another one, but it ended up dying on me again.

So anyway, today I decided to buy a legit one. Went to ShopTemp. But it was ShopTemp*.net* and n_ot_ *.com*...I didn't even realize it until I had already clicked to pay. Luckily, Paypal gave me a message saying the seller cannot currently receive payments! I was like...what the hell? I went here to the forums to ask what that was about. I then started to think .... haha...that site kinda looked different than I remember ShopTemp looking last time I went on it. Lo and behold, I was on the wrong damn site the whole time. And I almost gave them my fifty bucks! (Well not really, cause the site doesn't work anymore obviously...)

Yeah...felt kinda silly. Bought my microSD from the REAL ShopTemp. And now I'm sharing with you my stupid story.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 25, 2010)

Holy shit, the sites look so much alike... 

I'll ask Costello to see what this other ShopTemp is all about.


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 25, 2010)

EDIT: My mistake. Thanks Takeshi!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2010)

Just look at this topic (yes, searching helps sometimes). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=220807

There really should be a sticky about this to avoid further confusion and more topics like this to appear.


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't believe it's a scam. I'm fairly sure it was shoptemp.net which was first linked to on here, and then quickly changed to shoptemp.com

shoptemp.net looks like their 1st version, shoptemp looks like a redesigned version to fit in with the GBAtemp styling.


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah, umm, I wanted to say, I DIDN'T think it's a scam either. I was just trying to to share that I'm an idiot and went to the wrong one.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Costello (Apr 26, 2010)

that test site is confusing the hell out of everyone, i dont know why they havent removed it already!
i'll make sure its done soon


----------



## youga_88 (Apr 26, 2010)

Now, when you try to enter www.shoptemp.net , you will redirect to www.shoptemp.com


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 26, 2010)

youga_88 said:
			
		

> Now, when you try to enter www.shoptemp.net , you will redirect to www.shoptemp.com


Yes, thats what it was meant to do in the first place afaik.
.net now redirects to .com, problem solved


----------



## pcmanrules (Apr 26, 2010)

thats great. the redirect will help n00b users.


----------

